# Heater hose part number?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Could someone tell me the part number for the coolant hose that goes to the heater core in the 1.8L first generation cruze? Mine is leaking from the hose outlet that sits right above the lower hose on the firewall side. It's the one that is the non-t shaped hose. Matter of fact might as well just ask for that hoses part number as well. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It is one of these hoses? Could you post a picture of the leaking hose in question?

2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.8L L4 Heater Hose / Pipe | RockAuto


----------

